# Online Computer Repair Service



## Quick10 (May 3, 2006)

Hello,
I just wanted to pass on my recent experience with an online computer repair company if anyone is having computer problems and needs help. Their name is www.TuneUpPros.com and they work on your computer software remotely - take control of your computer just as if they were sitting in front of it. They have different fee structures; I accepted their flat fee and the deal was they fix it or don't get paid. It was a nominal fee, about what you might pay someone for one hour. Anyway, I had a major problem - worm infection that really messed up the .exe files. He spent many, many hours on it - finally had to just do a new Parallel Installation of XP. Point is, he did not try to back out of the deal or go up in price with excuses, and he is still helping me. First time I used this type of repair service, not being very computer savvy, I usually call an expert to come out or take computer to the shop - then wait days and if they come out, have to pay a very high per hour price. So, I will use this company again next time. This is not spam and I am not an affliate or have anything to gain - just wanted to pass on my experience and glad to see honorable businesses out there over the internet - not like the Geek squad I have read about; and, I also saw a post where someone was asking what to do when having problems - you might want to contact this company. I was happy with them. Thanks.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Just a quick question. Any clue to what software they were using for remote access? Was it a directx plugin, or did they have you install a program, or did they just use the remote desktop built into XP? 

Were you running any type of firewall, or router?


----------



## Quick10 (May 3, 2006)

No, did not catch the software program for remote - I did not install anything, so they must have used XP - a window popped up on my screen asking permission to give control to remote user.
Yes, I have a router and firewall - they were no problem though, nothing came up regarding them.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

TSG also offers " Live Help". I would be inclined to use that first, after using the free help which is always available here. No offense to you. It's a buyers decision. 
Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Quick10 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tip - I am a first time user here and didn't realize that about the Live Help.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah he would have used RDA (Remote Desktop Assistance) which comes
Integrated in Windows XP, I use it to do the same thing


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Thats XP pro only though, right?


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

no XP home also


----------

